# RedSea CO2 Pro System



## APCRandall (Feb 2, 2007)

was reading about c02 saw link to RedSeaFish wondering how well that would work. guess its for paint ball c02? theres 
Red Sea CO2 Pro System Paintball Deluxe w/Solenoid what is Solenoid?


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

Check out The Planted Tank FAQ for the answer to your solenoid question. The site is still a work in progress but the CO2 section is mostly complete and has the answer to your question.


----------



## tmidura (Jan 30, 2007)

*CO2 system*

Looking at the market right now what CO2 system would you recommed to buy?
Thank you for your help.


----------



## nswhite (Aug 25, 2006)

Ya that c02 system works fine. I bought mine from dr.fostersandsmith.com and It works perfect but I think you will be fine either way.

click below
Freshwater Planted Aquarium Plant Care: Drs. Foster & Smith Semi-Automatic CO2 System


----------



## tmidura (Jan 30, 2007)

Is this system will work with paintball bottle? 
Do you see the diffrence in growing plants?


----------



## mott (Aug 6, 2006)

tmidura said:


> Is this system will work with paintball bottle?
> Do you see the diffrence in growing plants?


Yes and Yes! In the three weeks that Ive had the system my plants are growing 
like mad atho I would probably buy the other setups in the future as the paintball canister only lasts a few months...


----------

